# SP-01 Recoil Spring/Guide Option...



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

When I discovered there was a recoil reducing, aftermarket recoil-spring/guide for the SP-01 I almost laughed! This is the lightest recoiling gun I've ever owned and there's a dampening system made just for it?

Lots of SP-01 users hate the plastic guide rod supplied with the gun. The item I'm referring to doesn't provide you a full-length, stainless steel guide rod, but it does give you something interesting to consider. I don't know that I'm brave enough to be the first on this forum to try it out. (correction: it IS a full-length, stainless steel guide rod!)

Any takers? Here's the link...

http://www.issprotectiontrade.com/D....html?XTCsid=8e2ef40fd523402d2348e1963a299af6


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Haha oh lord that's funny. This is for the people who don't grip their guns tight enough 

Or maybe it is for the .40 crowd?

My SP01 kicks less than a .22lr full length revolver I have. I love the recoil right now. It's beyond manageable.

As fr the kit: That guide rod looks goofy. I am not too sure if I could trust that. Speaking of all steel guide rods, is there such a thing for an SP01? If so, I want one. The poly guide rod doesn't _bother_ me, it's just that I always hear bad stuff about it. It's purely psychological that I want an actual metal guide rod haha...

EDIT:

Just got to reading the advantages. Here's what I think:

* 1. Significant recoil reduction _-Ok, maybe. But how could it get much better?_
* 2. Better control and greater accuracy _-This might be true if the former works._
* 3. Slide Protection _-Why? Is this guide rod magical?_
* 4. Elimination of jams _-This is the one I find a little perplexing. Man. This guide rod can do _*anything.*
* 5. Better double-tap concentration _ -This is always good, provided #1 works._
* 6. Improved Firing Speed _ -I don't see how a spring loaded guide rod improves firing speed, but maybe._
* 8. Faster follow up shots _ -This would be good. _
* 9. No modification is required _-This is true. Beats getting your CZ ported... haha..._
* 10. All parts are manufactured precise _ -They better be._
and aligned so we can guarantee you an
optimum action of this system.

I am being a little satirical, but it does look like it _could_ be a good product. But likewise, I would not want to be the first to try it.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Good points!  Nevertheless, I'm quite tempted. Unfortunately, I'm saving up cash right now for a Viridian Laser/light combo. I'll eventually buy the unit and let you know how she performs.


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Pistolero said:


> Good points!  Nevertheless, I'm quite tempted. Unfortunately, I'm saving up cash right now for a Viridian Laser/light combo. I'll eventually buy the unit and let you know how she performs.


Ahhh! I want on of those soooo bad! (The Viridian that is). Saving up here too haha!


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Wowza... I just used a currency calculator to figure how much this unit costs in US Dollars vs. the Euro. Brace yourself...

It costs One Hundred and Six Dollars! I don't even want to use digits for fear the cost might sink in. Lots of $ to spend on an item that improves a non-existent problem. I'd really like to try one, but...

Maybe they'll send me one for a write up? Oh, to be a gun-writer!


----------

